# Bow info



## old1mech (Nov 11, 2012)

New to the forum and looking for specifications and or manual for Browning Tracker compound bow.(E9F 3321)serial no. I picked this bow up recently at a yard sale cheap and need to find out what I can about it. Thanks for any info anyone can give. Have not done archery in a while but scince the compound bow was cheap I thought I might get back ino it. My google search got me nothing. thanks again .


----------

